# jack dempsey pic.



## coavsfan (Feb 1, 2008)

is this bad boy/girl a male or female? any suggestions on tank mates? tank is a 65 gallon with the foot print of a 75 gallon btw. thanks


----------



## Cichlid Power (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like a male to me.


----------



## gilkm88 (Apr 23, 2003)

Definately male.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a male to me. I think firemouths are excellent tankmates. Check out the link in my signature for a great site dedicated to dempseys.


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

Beautiful male! He is even showing his backward slanted needle sized breeding tube. You got a female in there?

Cole~


----------



## coavsfan (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks everyone for clearing that up for me. awesome website jefejt and cole. i dont have a female for him. Hes actually the only one in the tank besides a sucker fish. 
Should i get a female for him? He is pushing about 5-5.3 inches right now, what should i look for in a female?

thanks, james


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Check out there gill plates. Females are almost all blue all the way down, males don't have any blue on the bottom of the gill plate, check out the recommended url from jefejt, great site. Consider yourself lucky, that is a sweet fish you have there.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you dont need to get him a female by any means, and i wouldnt recommend it unless you have a tank for fry. he will be fine by himself. definitely a male btw.


----------

